# Angeln rund um bork havn



## Mohannes (22. Mai 2017)

Moin moin
Wir sind grade mit der ganzen familie im ferienhaus in bork havn allerdings haben wir nicht so gute infos wo man hier gute fänge machen kann sei es forellensee oder am ringköbing fjord. Nach hvide sande wollen wir nicht da wir schon in kiel heringsangeln waren und unsere zielfische auch nicht unbedingt die hornhechte sind.

Kennt jemand gute spots wo man im fjord oder nachbarseen/zuflüsse gut angeln kann? Auf hecht oder barsch am liebsten. Wir würden auch an einen forellensee fahren hat da jemand erfahrungsberichte? Das es hier unzählige gibt weiss ich nur nicht ob die alle gut sind (preis,sauberkeit,fangqoute)

Vielen dank im vorraus für etwaige infos


----------



## benzy (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Hallo,

eventuell hilft das hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4670950#post4670950


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Hi,
die Hafeneinfahrt von Bork Havn soll ein guter Spot für Barsche sein. Ich hab da bisher noch nicht so viel Glück gehabt, aber andere hatten mehr Glück. Ich empfehle kleine (<=5cm) Gummiköder am Dropshot oder Finesse-Rig. Im Hafen selber ist Angeln verboten, es stehen aber auch Schilder, an denen Du Dich orientieren kannst.

Andere gute Spots sind die Südspitze des Fjordes und der Hafen von Ringköbing (da ist angeln erlaubt). An anderen Ecken kommt man wegen des Schilfs schlecht ans Wasser... Fürs Hechtangeln würde ich die Südspitze oder die südlichen Ausläufer des Fjordes unterhalb von Nymiondegab empfehlen. 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Blueeyes37 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Hallo,

die Hafeneinfahrt in Bork Havn ist Top für Barsch! Wenn es gut läuft sind 40 cm keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Mohannes (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Vielen dank ersmal für die tipps damit kann ich schon gut was anfangen.


----------



## Krüger82 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Hafeneinfahrt ist nen super Platz zum barsch fischen! Nicht immer gleich gut,da die barsche in der Fahrrinne umherziehen. Wenn sie aber vorbei kommen geht der punk ab.   Hatte den meisten Erfolg mit mepps Spinnern. Kein barsch war unter 30cm!!!!


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

In Norre Nebel ist ein Forellenteich, an dem ich vor langer Zeit einmal war und der ein bisschen den Anschein von einem natürlichen See macht. Ist aber lange her. 

Zuletzt war ich vor ca. 5 Jahren in Sondervig. Dort gibt es eine sehr gepflegte Anlage "Søndervig Put & Take". Die haben auch einen Auftritt bei Facebook. Da sind ganz schön große Fische drin. Mein Bruder war da fast täglich und hat auch mal eine Forelle >60 cm gefangen, aber auch sehr viele Fehlbisse gehabt. 

Die Anlage ist aber ganz das Gegenteil von natürlich und gleicht eher einem Golfplatz vom Aussehen her. Man darf übrigens nicht mit Maden angeln, was aber zu der Zeit wo ich da war an fast allen Teichen so war.

Vielleicht hilft das bei der Auswahl...


----------



## Teflonpfanne (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Konntet ihr Erfolge verbuchen?

Ich fahre dort im August hin. Habt ihr auch mit Gummifisch geangelt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Blueeyes37 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Hafeneinfahrt in Bork Havn auf  Tauwurm klappt super, 40 cm Barsch sind da häufig drin


----------



## simonunddiana (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Ich will Ende September auf die selbe Ecke. 
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit aal angeln dort gemacht?


----------



## Teflonpfanne (22. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Aal bislang nicht. Ein anderer Angler berichtetet mir, dass er in der Hafeneinfahrt zur Mittagszeit welche gefangen hat.

Nach meinem Urlaub kann ich nun sagen, dass die Hafeneinfahrt teilweise richtig überfüllt war und nicht jeder Angler einen Platz bekommen hat.

Dieses liegt wohl an der Fanggarantie   es gab Tage, an denen man nicht mal mehr nen Schluck Bier nehmen konnte, da wieder der nächste Biss. Also übervoll von Barschen und Weissfischen.

Nichtsdestotrotz machte es Spass, weil ich verschiedenste Angeltechniken ausprobiert hatte. Der Tauwurm war jedoch der König


----------



## Michael_05er (22. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Das klingt gut. Letztes Jahr war es eher mühsam und ich hab keine anderen Angler gesehen. Tauwurm ging nicht so gut, die Barsche waren eher auf Kleinstgummis aus... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## simonunddiana (14. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Wunderbar und Danke für die Meldungen fahre Samstag hin für 2 wochen melde mich von dort aus wieder


----------



## Michael_05er (15. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln rund um bork havn*

Viel Erfolg! Bei uns geht es heute Nacht wieder nach Hause. Ich war nur in Ringköbing und einmal mit dem Boot. Die Fänge waren mäßig, der starke Wind hat es aber auch nicht leicht gemacht. Kleine Gummis langsam per Dropshot gefischt gingen am besten. Da kann man bei Mistwetter auch mal ein dickes Blei unten dranhängen... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------

